# Motobecane Le Champion TI Review



## ian0789 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello all I just got my self a new bike. I have been having the hunger to get something new, but most of all something different! I was toying with the idea of getting a Ti Moto for a while but was back and forth and didnt want to dish out the cash at the time. Well last week I was lurking around on BD 2nd site that sells the damaged in shipping bikes. They happen to have a Moto Ti with Ultegra group and best of all my size!

So 4days later what came knocking on my door? My new Titanium bike.... Well in those four days waiting I was in a bit of a panic. They had it listed for $1399.00 and while the normal one $1900.00 all I was predicting is this thing is going to be smashed to piss. I bought a damaged 29er from BI and the description was a bit off from what came. They did make good on it but it wasnt a smooth transaction like my other BD buys. Well to my surprise the "scuffed crankarms" was nothing at all and the "scratches on dropouts" I couldnt even find. How ever the barrel adjuster for the FD was snapped in half and the RD cable was routed like a blind person put the bike together. So I knew I had two spare barrel adjusters and I just changed them to black vs gray(Gotta match!) The headset compression nut was not installed correctly and nothing other then the bottom bracket had signs of grease on it. But I can say there was not one scratch on the frame and the Decals came perfect. No flaws at all!

So after I just stripped the bike apart and put it back together its now an amazing and godly bike. And now for the good.... The welds are really clean and they did a great job on it. Ritchey parts all over the place! Wheelset, Stem, Bars, Seat and Post. I love the Ritchey bars, I think they are so comfortable while on the drops and the sweep back is nice. Mine did say it was going to have Mavic Rims but I honestly like the Ritchey Pro's, I have a set of them on my Le Champion CF LTD and love them for the riding I do. Ultegra FD/RD and FSA Energy Crankset are solid and the Cassette listed as 11-28 is actually a 12-30(I like this one better but its just preference). I also swapped out the stock tubes they give you. I have just always had bad luck with the tubes they give you. I think on all my BD bikes they blew on the 1st few rides and one time one blew up in my room while the bike was just sitting on the work stand..... They are light and thin and id rather have something a bit more rugged.

So after I waited for my Conti GS, pedals (they give you really nice 105's but I use SPD style), computer and bottle cages I was ready to take her for a ride! I must say I dont know how anyone can bash this bike. I know its not from your bike shop but lets face it trek, giant and any other frame company isnt getting there frames from some super top secret factory's owned by them. The Moto Ti frame is a beast, with every pedal stroke its instant power. Its very snappy, corners great, climes really well and my favorite part out of the saddle sprints are a bit to much enjoyable.

I am 5'10 and 150lb I never once felt this bike flex when I get on it. Its stiff, not as stiff as my CF frames but boy its on par no doubt about it. I never road anything like this. It feels like a steel frame but even bettter. You can feel the road is under you but its a different feel. Not like Carbon how it will absorb just about everything but its not like Steel when you go over something and you relies o yeah I am on a steel frame. And it sure isnt comparable to Alum, it just blows it out of the water. I cant really put my finger on it but this has to be one of my favorite bikes to ride.

I wanted something that was light weight but I didnt have to baby like I was riding a carton of eggs. The Moto Ti came to 17.8lb as a 53cm with no pedals right out of the box. Not to bad at all, I know some claimed it to be lighter but with my group and parts its just under 18 and I am happy with that.

As for the frame Geo.... its a 53cm but it is really a 55cm Top Tube. If you confused about what to buy just go with what ever your top tube is on your bike now. I can go 550-565 and have no problems with fit but if I got the 56CM Ti I would have had to slap on a 80mm stem and it would probably just be way to big for me. At 5'10 and with my leg / arm reach it fits me perfect.

I am keeping my Decals btw. I know alot of people strip them off but I love the ones that come on the Ultegra TI. I think they look better then ones found on the DA. And I want people to know what I am riding. I also have a Moto Nemesis Pro, Le Champion CF LTD and Grand Sprint, Gravity 29er Point 4, Pinarello Clone(Chinese Carbon). My bike mechanic and friend has always complemented my bikes. All the parts are real and nothing has fallen apart on me while riding. He even will notice what frames they resemble or what they really are just repainted. 

I think for the money and ride quality you get you cant beat this bike hands down. I got very lucky with this buy. But I will say this if I saved up and bought a brand new full price Moto Ti I wouldn't be complaining one bit! Its the best ride I have had yet and it will be my go to bike for all my rides. Now for what most people wanna see! Bike p0rn!


----------



## webbb (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice bike. I will be geting a new bike at first of the year. Im down to eather the kestrel ledend or the 2014 motobecane le champion sl ti. I have never been on a carbon bike or ti. I will be testing out some carbon at a LBS to see how i like them but i think the ti would be cool to have. it seams every one has carbon and im not compleatly sold on it. And i like to have somithing diffrent. so how do you like the ti compeard to your other bikes. thanks.


----------



## ian0789 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you, I actually love this bike the most out of all my road bikes. I think its different, it rides like nothing I have ridden before and people comment on it the last few rides I have been out on. I love my Carbon bikes but honestly I wish I made the jump to TI before I built my last carbon. I think carbon is wonderful and has alot of great features but so does TI. Personally if you are like me and just like to be different and experience something amazing go with the TI frame you wont be sad about your buy!

I have a.... full carbon, alum with carbon stays and parts, alum and steel frame. Out of them all I am running to the TI 1st. 

Id love to swap my 29er Alum bike to a TI frame thats how much I am enjoying the TI material.


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good price looks great


----------



## webbb (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I will go test some bikes out and i think that will help me make up my mind. For about $300 more the motobecane comes with ultegra 6800 11 speed. And the Kestrel im looking at has 105's. The bike i have now has 105's and i have no complants. One of the guy's at the LBS has a gt ti road bike he is going to let me test out so my only thing is the 105's or the ultegra.


----------



## ian0789 (Aug 2, 2012)

I would take Ti and 11speed over Carbon 105 any day if the 300 isnt going to break the bank. I have bikes with full 105 and with full Ultegra. While there isnt that much of a massive difference in shifting you can however feel the Ultegra is way smoother and crisp.

Performance they all ride great and my times on all my bikes are truly the same for the most part weather and winds permitting but if I have to pick I enjoy the way my Ultegra shifts and parts feel. I like the Hoods / Shifters better. Also 11 speed I would take in a heart beat if it wast for the fact I snagged this bike for the price I probably would have saved and down the road got my self an 11 speed drivetran.


----------



## webbb (Nov 23, 2013)

After some more research and phone calls i will be getting the Ti. The moto comes with way better wheels seat post and all the other stuff that i can't pass it up. thanks for you help and i know i will love it


----------



## Buckeye Jim (Nov 10, 2009)

Just ordered one, the 2014 model with oversize headset and 6800 Ultrega, 22 speed. This will but my almost 4 year on one as a comuter. For the same price as 4 years ago. Sale ends 12-12-14. The same plastic bike anywhere else is at least $3,000 bucks.


----------



## webbb (Nov 23, 2013)

congratulations buckeye jim. When you get it can you post some photos? Bd dose not have photos of the 2014 le ti. I won't have the money tell Jan to order one so i hope the price will not go up.


----------

